# Bignick's yard haunt



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well instead of starting a bunch of threads again i will just put everything in here.

My Graveyard



























My bucky's

This is what i was going for









This is what i got


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

here's some more


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well judging by the lack of comments i am assuming that the bucky's on the crosses are striking a nerve or aren't that exciting.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

No, not at all...the pics are just a little dark. Any chance you could get some day shots of the bucky's? The tombstones are looking good..how do you put them in the ground?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

bignick said:


> Well judging by the lack of comments i am assuming that the bucky's on the crosses are striking a nerve or aren't that exciting.


Pics are a little dark but I bet they're most impressive in person. I like them, they look great!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work on the Buckys. Your graveyard looks great too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking corpses!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry about the pictures.I rushed to get them up last night and it was dark by the time i got all three up. I will get some day pictures today. 

I was really worried that people would take it the wrong way and think that i am trying to make fun of religion which is not what i am after. I just thought they looked really creepy and scary this way.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool Nick! The buckys look freakin' awesome, although I'm sure at least _one_ of your neighbors hates them with the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns. Love the tombstones, they came out great. Did you use a dremel or stencil to make them?
Nice work, man!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I followed your website to a "T"

I owe my graveyard all to you my friend. 

I first printed out pumpkin stencils and used the spray adhesive to attach them to the graves (same with the lettering). The i traced around all the areas i was going to dremel out to give me a nice sharp edge to dremel around. Plus once the dremel gets so close it pulls away the foam from the edge so i don't have to worry about ruining be design. 

Like i said i followed all of your steps and again i thank you for your ever so helpful website. I tell everyone about your site. LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Man that is looking super creepy! Way to go!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I really appreciate it you guys. I was really starting to get worried that i made a mistake with my crosses. 

I wish you guys lived near me so you could see it in person.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

pyxl said:


> The tombstones are looking good..how do you put them in the ground?


I completely missed this sorry.

I used doll rods that aren't working very well so i need to come up with something else.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ummm.....3 crosses with bodies....

you gonna put them up at easter too? (joke)

My only suggestion to keep the religious rightous from complaining is to have them hang from their hands above them instead of on a cross.

Like this..










The set up looks great but I imagine the local christians may be a bit upset.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah i thought about doing that. Not sure yet. It is halloween after all. Things are suppose to be satanic, evil and creepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Your display is Awesome! Nice!!!!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

bignick said:


> Yeah i thought about doing that. Not sure yet. It is halloween after all. Things are suppose to be satanic, evil and creepy.


I agree with you...but I have stayed away from blatent religious insult to protect my house and props....

I live on the same block as a Jahovas witness decon.... he has his "flock" over all the time. He is a great guy, nice family, never has commented about my decorations...but I dont want to insult him either. (he also keeps the door guys in white shirts on bicycles from coming to my house too)

Just my $.02. Looks great either way!!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I appreciate the .02 turbophanx. Thanks

Thanks a lot, Cerinad


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very creepy and cool! But...I do have to admit, the first thing I thought of when I saw the Bucky's on the crosses was the crucifix. I don't personally find it offensive, but I'm sure some people will.:devil:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah i am sure some will be upset but its only till halloween afterwards its back to a normal looking yard.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it ..
I was thinking of something like that myself at some point for a party....after all scarecrows are hung the same way..
it looks great 
do you have lighting up ? or is that flash.
I can't tell by the pics.
can't wait till your pig heads are up


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like all of it BigNick...The corpses are really nice and creepy...and we have had this discussion in another thread somewhere about the crucifix....seams like the consensus was "it's Halloween folks not an insult to religion so get over it"


----------



## devildawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Copied from the other thread (sorry for the dupe):

That's one creepy layout. But I have to disagree with the previous poster who recommended that "If someone makes a comment, you can always put them on the defensive, by saying it's not a cross at all, really, and why would they see it that way??(snicker)." The advice to put them on the defensive and mock ("snicker") at their feelings on the matter will only make things worse. Look, the image of three crosses side-by-side is an iconic one for all of Christiandom. Hanging props in the way you've chosen looks like a crucifixtion no matter what your intent. Im not judging you, I'm just pointing out that you should know what you're getting into. If so, then let the chips fall where they may and you can bask in all the glory or feel the heat one way or the other. 

All I know is that it's not the adult busy-body who you should consider here. My 7-year-old for instance goes to a nice little Catholic school and will be ToTing as a pirate (I think) and could easily come across your display, and I just KNOW what he's going to say/ask. It won't be comfortable for anyone involved when you try to answer "why does Jesus look like that?" LOL. No matter what the answer is, for some time thereafter as he looks over Father Bill's shoulder at mass and sees the cross on the wall, he'll see nothing else in his mind's eye but your corpsified Bucky. 

Anyway...creepy as hell as i said. Good luck!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the buckys! But I agree, they get lost a little in the dark. Some lighting might be nice for them.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Those buckys are sick! Unless you get a complaint I would keep them up since they're not on an actual cross... more of a 'T' but they should be fine.

and yeah just a little blue or green lighting here or there and I'd say you're done.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, it all looks great...

and if someone asks about Jesus, you can simply tell them "it's not Jesus, see how it's all rotted and decayed? Those are criminals... they killed many, many, many more criminals that way than they did saviors of mankind."


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

NickG said:


> yeah, it all looks great...
> 
> and if someone asks about Jesus, you can simply tell them "it's not Jesus, see how it's all rotted and decayed? Those are criminals... they killed many, many, many more criminals that way than they did saviors of mankind."


My father in law told me the exact same thing. I guess thats just how they did it way back in the day.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks great but, OUCH!

Sometimes actions speak louder then words just remember that my friend. Sometimes in forms less welcomed. It might only be up for a couple of weeks, but memories will remain for greater time long after it is taken down. I know I wouldn't want that reputation. If it was me I wouldn't chance my house getting vandalized or harassed. I think I would find another way to display it just so you don't cause any conflicts. For us we see it as a Halloween display and nothing more, but for others I can see how it could be misconstrued.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well this weekend i managed to finish my scarecrow.

I JUST WANT TO TAKE A SECOND TO SAY THAT MY SCARECROW WAS 100% INSPIRED BY KEVIN242'S.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I also added my ravens to my display which really enhanced the bucky's to me.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay those are creepy.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have had a lot of people come up to me while working in the yard saying how realistic the skeletons and crows look. I am very proud of them.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AWESOME! I love the Scarecrow, and the Buckys look great with the crows!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nick those rock!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> the first thing I thought of when I saw the Bucky's on the crosses was the crucifix. I don't personally find it offensive, but I'm sure some people will.:devil:


I'm in SG's camp on the crosses, but reminds me crucifixion is an underated, and underutilized method of execution. That is, if you believe capital punishment to be a crime deterrent. :winkvil:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You should get together with Meltdown....I thought for sure I would go to hell for looking at his display.  :devil:

Everything looks great. Love that scarecrow, and I like the way the tombstones are spread out. It reminds me of a lonely cemetery. Sad! (except it has funny epitaphs)
The addition of the scarecrow kind of reduces the Calvary affect of the three skellies. Nice corpsing by the way.

People should be totally freaked when they go to your house. Great job.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The corpsing looks great BigNick and I love your ravens (or crows). Man are those big guys. Where did you get them from? They are a perfect size for the scene.

While my first impression of the scene was crucifixion also, I think if they weren't so close together it might not have that appearance. I do think the 3 adds to the symbolism of it also. I like the scarecrow alot. I like his face. Did you use a mask or form it yourself? 

I think the extreme height of the props adds a lot to the eeriness, making you feel dwarfed walking below.

The tombstones came out nice. Very legible. Like the surfboard style one for Jaws. Are you planning any colored spotlights?

BTW you have a great looking house style for halloween. I love the tall dormer windows. Nice size yard to work with too.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everybody. 

Spookie,

The scarecrows face/head is just a male mannequin head with pieces of burlap brushed over his head. The crows are actually crow decoys that i got from cabela's with a gift card that i had. As for moving the crosses i will place them differently next year because they are a real pain to move. As for colored spotlights. I have two blue lights in front of the graves and then its basically white from there on. Colored bulbs really don't do anything for my props (not bright enough).


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Bignick, saw your yard on the ABC7Chicago Spooky Scenes Photo Gallery!

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/gallery?...style_community/community&id=6451278&photo=24


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a really awesome set up!

I am going to have to steal some of the ideas, I love the staked skeltons with the ravens and the grave yard.... I love it all, great job


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow very cool! Incredibly spook!


----------

